# Seit wann werden Filme in HD produziert?



## invincible-OeLi (30. März 2008)

Heyho,

ich hab mal kurz ne kleine technische Frage. Und zwar seit wann werden (Kino-) Filme in HD aufgezeichnet und produziert (unabhängig von Veröffentlichungen auf HD-DVD bzw. BD)?

Die Frage hat auch nen konkreten Hintergrund. Ich hab spaßeshalber (habe weder BD-Player noch plane ich in absehbarer Zeit einen zu kaufen) mal geschaut was es so für Filme auf BD gibt und da sprang mir 2001: Odyssee im Weltraum ins Auge. Für diejenigen die den Film nicht kennen: er ist von 1968.
Damals wurde doch mit Sicherheit noch nicht in HD produziert (gibts doch erst seit ~1990 oder so)?! Folglich gibt es doch keinen Grund sich sowas z.B. (oder auch andere alte Filme) auf HD-Medien zu kaufen. Oder ist die Bildqualität von einer BD besser als die von einer hochskalierten normalen DVD auch wenn beide aus dem gleichen "Urmaterial" bestehen?

Alles aus reinem Interesse 

Danke schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## bsekranker (30. März 2008)

HD ist lediglich eine Beschreibung für ein bestimmtes Videoformat, das durch Auflösung und Framerate definiert wird. Filme werden deshalb nicht "in HD produziert".

Was du vermutlich meinst ist die Verwendung digitaler Filmkameras. Diese werden seit Anfang des Jahrtausends zunehmend verwendet, im Gegensatz zur Fotografie wird jedoch noch sehr viel mit Zelluloid gearbeitet.
Das hat aber keine Auswirkungen auf spätere HD-Versionen des Films - wenn man bei der Digitalisierung entsprechend hochauflösend vorgeht, sind auch problemlos mehr als 1080p möglich.

Ob also alte Filme als Bluray-Disc erscheinen, hängt nur davon ab, wie gut die Filmrollen erhalten sind und ob sich der Aufwand finanziell lohnt.


----------



## McDrake (30. März 2008)

Wenn ein Film aufwändig "restauriert" wird, kann auch ein alter Film auf BR besser aussehen als auf DVD.

Solche Beispiele gibts ja auch bei VHS und DVD.
Da gibts Filme, die einfach überspielt wurden und die sehen dann auch dementsprechend mies aus.. eben von von der Kassette.
Hingegen sieht ein restaurierter "Ben Hur" oder "Lawrence of arabia" auf DVD fantastisch aus. Obwohl das ursprüngliche Bildmatrial sicher nicht die Qualität hatte um ein so gutes bild zu liefern.


----------



## struy (30. März 2008)

Da Kinofilme bis vor kurzem ausschliesslich auf 35mm aufgenommen wurden, welches ein analoges Filmformat ist, ist es auch kein Problem, diese in HD neu zu digitalisieren. 35mm kannst du nicht direkt einer Auflösung zuordnen, und die wäre auch z.B. je nach Lichtverhältnissen total unterschiedlich, aber HD digitalisiert sollte eigentlich bei jedem Film besser aussehen und massiv schärfer sein als rein für die DVD, sofern das Digitalisieren richtig betrieben wurde.
Siehe auch hier.


----------



## invincible-OeLi (30. März 2008)

@bsekranker: 
Mit "in HD produziert" meinte ich digitale Kameras (wenn auch komisch ausgedrückt).


Also zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass selbst alte Filme, wenn digital aufgearbeitet, weitaus besser aussehen als auf alten (trifft bei DVD noch nicht ganz zu) Medien - schön!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. April 2008)

invincible-OeLi am 30.03.2008 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> @bsekranker:
> Mit "in HD produziert" meinte ich digitale Kameras (wenn auch komisch ausgedrückt).



digitale filmkameras hatten von anfang an deutlich mehr als hd-auflösung.

hätte wohl auch kaum jemand benutuzt, wenn die qualität gegenüber zelluloid noch schlechter gewesen wäre.


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2008)

ruyven_macaran am 01.04.2008 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> invincible-OeLi am 30.03.2008 17:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man stelle sich vor: 1,5mx1,5m große farb--quadrate in den größeren kinos auf der leinwand... 


im B/C/XXX-movie-bereich wird/wurde natürlich durchaus mit cams gedreht, die eine nicht so hohe auflösung haben, weil das material eh nie für große leinwönde vorgesehen war.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. April 2008)

Herbboy am 01.04.2008 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 01.04.2008 21:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weiß nicht, wie es bei xxx ist (wer sollte noch mal den ausschlag beim hd-wettstreit geben?  ), aber selbst rodriguez' 7000$-meisterwerk "el mariachi" wurde auf zelluloid gedreht. (mag sein, dass es nur 16mm war - aber auch dass sollte bei heutiger qualität noch genug hergeben, um nen unterschied zwischen 720p und 1080p zu sehen)


----------



## struy (1. April 2008)

ruyven_macaran am 01.04.2008 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> digitale filmkameras hatten von anfang an deutlich mehr als hd-auflösung.


Öhm, nein.
Hier steht aber etwas anderes. Die 2k-Auflösung oder 1080p reicht, um einen Kinofilm digital zu drehen. Mittlerweile gibt es aber auch Kameras mit deutlich höherer Auflösung (siehe Link).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. April 2008)

struy am 01.04.2008 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 01.04.2008 21:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm - werd aus der liste nicht ganz schlau.
da werden kameras mit 9mp-sensoren als "1080p" beschrieben 

die mit 2,2mp sensoren (bzw. 2,2,6,6   ) scheinen jedenfalls eher an tv-produktionen gerichtet zu sein - ich bezog mich auf kinokameras.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. April 2008)

ähm, für ne leinwand braucht man ja auch höhere auflösungen als für HD wie sieht denn das aus wenn die auflösung im kino nur dvd-qualli wäre ;9 den pixelbrei will doch keiner sehen 

und bzgl. zeluloid
das hat ja auch ne körnigkeit und die ist hier ausschlaggebend für die maximale auflösung die sinn macht,
vorteil beim remastern ist ja auch, das bei altem material noch mal etwa shochgerechnet werdne kann  normal sollet das alte kinomaterial aber für 1080p reichen

meines wisse3ns waren es übrigens meistens die xxx-produzenten die die neue hochauflösende technik gern einsetzen, weil die kunden die details gerne sehen  außerdem wird hier einfach noch mehr geld gemacht als bei kinofilmen, die darsteller kosten nämlich nru nen bruchteil  udn drehbücher sidn da auch billiger


----------



## struy (2. April 2008)

ruyven_macaran am 02.04.2008 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm - werd aus der liste nicht ganz schlau.
> da werden kameras mit 9mp-sensoren als "1080p" beschrieben


Film
Du müsstest da noch etwas mehr suchen. Aber zumindest Star Wars Episode II (Erscheinungsjahr: 2002) wurde ja auch digital aufgezeichnet, und da hat es diese Kameras in der verlinkten Liste noch gar nicht gegeben.
Ansonsten kannst du auch hier noch etwas lesen. Die ersten digitalen Kinoproduktionen hatten wirklich "nur" 1080p.

Und noch ein weiteres Zitat aus Wikipedia (ich weiss,immer nur  wiki, aber da findet man nur schwerlich was sonst im Internet  )


			
				[url=http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bildaufl%C3%B6sung#Film schrieb:
			
		

> wiki-Filmauflösung[/url]] Kinofilme für 35-mm-Filmausbelichtung oder *digitale Projektion* werden international *typischerweise im 2K-Format (je nach Zielformat ~1800–2048 × 800–1500 Pixel)* bearbeitet und ausbelichtet; seltene Ausnahmen *neuerdings in 4K* (bei Cineon 3856 × 2264, bei Arrilaser 4096 × 3112). Die meisten digitalen Kinokameras zeichnen 1920x1080 Pixel auf.
> 
> Auch für Aufführung ohne Ausbelichtung sind 2K und 4K gemäß DCI empfohlen, wobei die netto genutzten Auflösungen hier etwas geringer sind.
> 
> ...


----------

